# What is this?



## caseydog (Dec 9, 2003)

I just got my new baby Piraya and I noticed on his head right above his eye there is a , what looks to be like a piece of string curled up under the skin with a tiny piece sticking out. I asked my lfs and the said maybe a thing called "ACRO WORM" or something close to that. What is that and how do I get rid of it? He said to pull it out with tweezers. I have a pic and i will try to get a better one. HURRY PLEASE. This little guy is awesome he eats before the others and seems to be the leader even though the other are 2"+


----------



## caseydog (Dec 9, 2003)

another


----------



## MStiers (Mar 21, 2003)

It may be an "Anker Worm". This can be treated easily with Melafix. Before trying Melafix, I would try adding salt and upping the temp to 83 or so. I had them on a school of Tinfoil Barbs that I had a few years back.


----------



## caseydog (Dec 9, 2003)

I removed the fish from the tank to take a good look at it and there is no tail stickin out or anything. I read that if its anchor worm that there is always a tail to grab on and pull the worm out. My lfs said that there is no way to treat it except to pull it out. What else should I do? I am afraid it might be something that can kill him or spread to the others. Thanks for any help or info.


----------



## Daddy O (Jan 16, 2004)

If it is a anchor worm you can treat them with a product made by jungle called anchor's away. You can get it on the web or try a local pond dealer. It's safe for piranha's.


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Do a small water change and add salt directly on top of him. Make sure the salt covers him.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

als said:


> Do a small water change and add salt directly on top of him. Make sure the salt covers him.










make sure what?


----------



## caseydog (Dec 9, 2003)

I talked to ash. He is the one I got the fish from and he said it was not anchor worm and that I should just cut the infected area of skin off with a surgical blade then put him in a hospital tank for a while. I gave it a shot and it seemed to work out ok. He is doing good and the bump isnt so bad any more. the only tihng we could find was puss. So we drained it . Now am just watching and waiting.


----------



## Daddy O (Jan 16, 2004)

Never add salt right on top of your fish it could burn the gills!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

prolly just a nice big zit


----------

